# Water Softener Recommendations



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

d_rek said:


> Parts and labor is all covered in the monthly service fee. They replace at no charge to me as long as I'm still paying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about if you buy oughtright? I bet they soak you for parts and labor.
I prefer to be self-sufficient by fixing my own stuff versus waiting and trying to meet up with someone.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> What about if you buy oughtright? I bet they soak you for parts and labor.
> I prefer to be self-sufficient by fixing my own stuff versus waiting and trying to meet up with someone.


I'm totally with you on being self sufficient. And I'm sure they hose you if you are out of contract or buy outright. From what I've researched culligan systems are not DIY friendly. But if in a year or two I don't want to deal with them anymore I'll let them take their system and put in my own. For now it's one less thing for me to worry about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

d_rek said:


> I'm totally with you on being self sufficient. And I'm sure they hose you if you are out of contract or buy outright. From what I've researched culligan systems are not DIY friendly. But if in a year or two I don't want to deal with them anymore I'll let them take their system and put in my own. For now it's one less thing for me to worry about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, get settled for a year or two with one less project/maintenance item.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah... soft and RO water. Much better!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

